

Zynga to Open Game Studio in Bangalore, Doubling Staff - azazo
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/03/11/zynga-to-open-game-studio-in-bangalore-doubling-staff/

======
faz
Surprising. I heard of Zynga hiring people for development for their Bangalore
office 2 months back. Which would mean they have been operational at least for
2 months here.

------
abhishekpathak
Zynga is already active in Bangalore!

~~~
Garbage
Yes, AFAIK, they have administrative office in Bangalore. Now they are
starting game studio as well and doubling staff for that.

